# emergency c section ladies



## tannembaum

I'm just curious really as to what type of emergency section you had.

Was yours called an emergency as it was unplanned but was a relatively clam affair where you walked to the operating room?

Or was it an emergency emergency section where they ran with your bed down the hall to the operating room and there was a lot of panic?


----------



## Janidog

Emergency c-section for me, they didn't quite run down the corridor, but i had very low blood pressure and a very high temperature and baby was well and truly stuck. I had to have it under GA


----------



## Lownthwaite

I was rushed down the corridor in a wheelchair to the theatre as LO was in distress after a 28 hour labour.


----------



## brandybum

My placenta was bleeding, as it's the babies life line as soon as the doctor said go they were all going 200 mph to get her out. It was all calm in theatre but they were all very efficient. Xx


----------



## jax2104

i was rushedin my bed to theatre after a 26 hour labour i had developed a fever ana baby's hearbeat was dangerously high.

eventually had to have GA aswell as the epidural space in my back was not numbing me completely and after two failed spinal blocks they had to knock me out. 

All very stressful!!


----------



## poppykat

Crash section for me (so under GA) There were putting theatre gown on as I was running down the corridor, putting iodine on my stomach as I was being put to sleep. So lots of panic. It says in my notes that I was asleep at 9:49pm and Chloe was born at 9:50pm :wacko:

I was not in labour and from CTG being put on to Chloe being born was 35 minuties. My partner was at home and arrived just as she was being taken to special care.

It is strange that I can say the day my daughter was born was both the best and worst day of my life. It was the worst as it was so traumatic and I don't think I will ever get over it :cry:


----------



## pumpkim

I was rushed down the corridoor with not a clue what was happening as all was well one minute, the next I had a room full of doctors and lots of panic. The panic and decision to take me for an emergency C section was because they had lost baby's heartbeat.

As they were rushing me to theatre I was trying to tell them that the baby was coming out but they weren't listening :wacko: When we got there they could see his head and told me to push instead, I delivered him in a couple of minutes with Vontuse and avoided the section after all! Thankfully he was perfectly healthy.

I don't really remember it well as I was high on gas and air, but DH says it was the worst experience of his life, mainly because it was so fast and nobody was explaining anything.


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you for shaing everyone! 
Its a shame you all had to go through a tough time but it is slightly comforting to know its not just me. Iygwim?


----------



## tristansmum

i was rushed to theatre for attempted forceps delivery after pushing for 2 hours and discovering my baby was facing sideways and unable to desend. he had been having decelerations but recovering. when i got to theatre they had neo natal staff on standby. They gave me a spinal block so at this point things were emergency but still undercontrol. After 2 attempts with the forceps his heart rate dropped and the consultant said he would not move and they needed to do c section there and then. my blood pressure was also low and on the paper work it was stated it was a cat 1 c section. also i never signed a consent form for it.


----------



## tannembaum

I didn't even know you had to sign a consent form!?


----------



## stephmum2be

I was rushed to theatre after being in labour for 3 days, i was induced too and there was no way that i was gonna give birth naturally as she still wasnt engaged and couldnt drop because of my pelvis. She was getting distressed so the doctor said you've both had enough were taking you for an emergency section, she was 2 weeks late aswell. They rushed me down in my bed but it was actually very very calm in theatre so all in all yes i had a bad experience of labour but a positive one of a c section x


----------



## stephmum2be

tannembaum said:


> I didn't even know you had to sign a consent form!?

Yes its incase anything goes wrong and you have to state that you understand what has been said to you about the risks etc. I was so drugged up that i dont even remember signing it, but i got given it to take home for some reason and theres my signature on it!


----------



## tannembaum

Oh right I didn't sign one?!


----------



## tristansmum

stephmum2be said:


> tannembaum said:
> 
> 
> I didn't even know you had to sign a consent form!?
> 
> Yes its incase anything goes wrong and you have to state that you understand what has been said to you about the risks etc. I was so drugged up that i dont even remember signing it, but i got given it to take home for some reason and theres my signature on it!Click to expand...


All surgical procedures require a consent form unless its so much of an emergency you don't have time to sign it.


----------



## tiger

ran down the corridor with me ....
got to 10cm, started pushing, he was coming face first not head first, HB dropping to 20bpm with every push (his neck was snapping back). rushed me to theatre and tried the ventouse. heartbeat to 4bpm after trying , so i had a general, hubby kicked out of the room and they cut me open within seconds :cry:


----------



## chubbin

I had been induced, and after a 48 hour (back to back) labour, and 3 hours of pushing with no progress, I had an emotional breakdown! So I was rushed down the corridor, with me wailing and sobbing my heart out. LO was fine throughout, I think it was me they were more worried about! Once the diamorphine was administered, everything was fine... :) xx


----------



## sausages

My first was a crash c-section. I'd had a couple of bleeds, followed by a massive bleed when they broke my waters, so they rushed me in and knocked me out. Sadly they couldn't save my boy cause he'd lost too much blood, but they were as fast as they could be. 

My second was an emergency as the baby had died again, but not an actual rushed emergency iykwim. It was just called that because it wasn't a planned one. 

The last two i had for my surviving kids were lovely and planned and calm. :lol:


----------



## mushmouth

Mine was a cat 1 emergency section - babys heartrate was dropping with each contraction and after 6 hours on the drip and having my water broken, her heart stopped recovering so they pushed a big red button and rushed me down the corridor and by the time my husband got into the theatre and sat next to me he was told to stand up and have a look as baby was out.

I only remembered signing the consent for after I found it in my bag weeks later, lol


----------



## MarchMummy11

Mine was all rushed. Daniels heartbeat kept dipping for no reason at all and wouldn't go back up despite the fact I wasn't even in labour then my heartbeat started dropping. They were very close to putting me to sleep a couple of times. 
As someone has said it was both the best and worst day of my life. It still makes me cry thinking of how scary it was.


----------



## lolababes

Raced down the corridor like a rally car here too on the bed pushing at all but fully dilated!! I didnt sign a form either but I remember giving verbal consent and asking why DH couldnt sign it?


----------



## MrsT2B

Ahhh bless you all, it sounds like there were lots of crash sections from you!
Mine was also a crash section - was induced as LO was 2 weeks late, 52 hour labour and baby turned whilst i was pushing!
His heartrate kept dipping and then it was lost! Rushed to theatre on my bed, darling OH signed the consent form and luckily my spinal worked!
Bubs was out literally in seconds and was absolutely fine!
I agree with an OP, the best and worst day of my life - I had to have counselling to get over it as I was diagnosed with post traumatic stress and it still makes me teary when I think about it.

However, I would do it all again in a second as I got my beautiful baby boy safe and sound.

Big hugs to you all, it really is a distressing situation when it is an emergency

xxxx


----------



## Bluetomato

Mine was classed as an emergency/unplanned section as i'd gone into labour with Darcey (I was due to have a section 10 days later). They were planning on giving me pethadine to try and stop things as I was only 36+5 but she became tachycardic for a while so they decided to get her out. It wasn't a mad rush or anything but they didn't want to wait for much longer as she clearly wasn't too happy in there. Darcey was the second baby born at our brand new local hospital :)


----------



## 3011busyyear

Mine was a fairly calm emergency c section. Decision made at about 11.20pm as I had a fever, blood pressure had keen steadily rising for at least 18hours, and LO's heart rate was dipping with each contraction. I also had not progressed for hours, midwife said I was 5-6cm, but the doctor disagreed and said still only 3cm!!! That's what I was at 18hours ago! :wacko:
In hindsight they should have got her out earlier in my opinion, something was obviously not right from the start of my labour. 
She was born about 20mins after the decision was made to go to theatre.


----------



## Thegirl

I had a crash c-section after planning a home birth. 
We rang up when my waters broke but my contractions were still all over the place. The midwife was supposed to ring us back but as she was passing she popped in instead. Thank goodness she did as she listened to the heart beat and said we need to go to hospital now. We drove up there (we are litterally five minutes away), by now I was bleeding, raced to the labour ward, them running pushing me in a wheelchair. I was in theatre within fifteens minutes of arriving at hospital. 
Fortunately they got my little one out with five minutes to spare (according to the oxygen in the cord tests).
My husband is still really freaked out by the whole experience. Bit different for me as I was unconcious for most of it and the panic getting up there is still a blur. He was in the room next door holding our son under a heat lamp whilst the alarms were going off in the operating room I was in. He spent a few uncomfortable minutes holding his son wondering if I was still alive.
Little one and me were fine though. He just chose a slightly more dramatic entry into the world than some!


----------



## Odd Socks

Thegirl said:


> I had a crash c-section after planning a home birth.
> We rang up when my waters broke but my contractions were still all over the place. The midwife was supposed to ring us back but as she was passing she popped in instead. Thank goodness she did as she listened to the heart beat and said we need to go to hospital now. We drove up there (we are litterally five minutes away), by now I was bleeding, raced to the labour ward, them running pushing me in a wheelchair. I was in theatre within fifteens minutes of arriving at hospital.
> Fortunately they got my little one out with five minutes to spare (according to the oxygen in the cord tests).
> My husband is still really freaked out by the whole experience. Bit different for me as I was unconcious for most of it and the panic getting up there is still a blur. He was in the room next door holding our son under a heat lamp whilst the alarms were going off in the operating room I was in. He spent a few uncomfortable minutes holding his son wondering if I was still alive.
> Little one and me were fine though. He just chose a slightly more dramatic entry into the world than some!

This has me in tears :( you poor thing, & your poor, poor husband :(
xx


----------



## minichicky

Im the only one so for I think with a calm emergency section and I walked into the theatre! After three days of attempeted induction, nothing was happening, no contractoins, hadnt dilated even half a CM to try and break my waters so nothing more they could as he was already 2 weeks late by that point. Its actually terrifying walking into theatre knowing you are about to be cut open!!


----------



## amygwen

My emergency c-section was very calm.


----------



## MummytoSummer

Mine was classed as emergency c section, from the decision being made to me being rushed down the corridor in my bed was about 5 mins if that. A consent form was shoved under my nose as I was being wheeled down but I know I didnt read it I just signed cos I was told to!

The reason given for my c section was failure to progress after having gone over 100 hours with my waters broke and there was a high risk of infection to the baby. I was awake though as i was given a spinal block.

Summer was born minutes after getting into the theatre but was rushed straight down to scbu where she was incubated and put on a drip to fight any infection. Thankfully she was able to join me back up on the ward after 2 days.

X


----------



## lovesexy

I went into daycare due to lack of movement.. after a scan it showed my baby boy had a heart defect and I was literally swept off my feet and straight into theatre.. the place was full of doctors, nurses, obstetricans etc.
They couldn't get a vein in my arm cos I was shaking so violently and there was blood everywhere.. I got a spinal and I was still shaking...

My baby was literally ripped out of my stomach (words of my consultant) he was in that much danger.
Sadly 2 days later my precious boy died due to heart failure and brain damage as I also had clots in my placenta.

I have also had a planned section and it was all very calm but I kept having flashbacks to my emergency section and I spent the whole operation crying with fear of something going wrong, my baby boy was born a healthy 8lb 1oz.

I am due my 3rd section on the 20th June and I am dreading those flashbacks again.. the memory of that will live with me for the rest of my life.


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry for your loss that sound horrible!!!
I hope your 3rd section horse smoothly, try and focus on the memories of Your second and how we'll that went :hugs:


----------



## babybear75

i had a cat 3 emergency c section . . .but i asked them to stop calling it a emergency so they refered to it as a semi emergency! i was due for a c section on the 28th as baby was breech with little fluid to turn but then my waters broke and i started dilating on the 16th so they decided to get her out as she wasn't coming the normal way! a hour later i walked down for the op but then i had a bleed and lost 3 pints of blood and went into shock so the whole day was rush then calm then lots of rushing . .but all is well now x


----------



## x Michelle x

i was emergency, got to the hospital at 7am and she was delivered at 8:30.
I pretty much went from my waters being broken at 8, to scraping blood from Tabithas head as her heart rate kept dropping then me being wheeled to surgery pretty quickly! i have no idea about signing any consent forms!


----------



## Squiggle08

I was a calm emergency. I was booked in for elective (22nd) as my son was breech but a week earlier (16th) my waters broke and I started having contractions. I had my csection that afternoon. In my notes it was classed as an emergency, guess because it wasn't planned and as I was in labour with a breech baby.


----------



## OmarsMum

My water broke at 5 am meconium stained on my due date. I was induced 3 times but I didnt have any contractions or dilation (I only dilated 1 cms after 18 hrs). They scheduled me for emergency CS after 2 hrs due to fetal distress. I wasnt rushed to the OR but they admitted that they waited for too long before starting the CS as DS was stuck & in distress & he needed assistance to breath.


----------



## katy1310

Mine was fairly calm - I walked to the theatre but there was a huge team of neonatal nurses and paediatricians there for Sophie and a lot of people for me too, as neither of us was doing very well by the point they decided to deliver. The actual section itself was quite calm but they did rush Sophie straight off to an adjoining room to get her stabilised and into an incubator etc, without me even seeing her. They seemed pretty calm while they were delivering her but it was all done very very quickly and efficiently. x


----------



## PinkEmily

I had a crash section, I got to hospital and was 3cm dilated, I was only in the room about 5 minutes before i was surrounded by about 7 midwives saying "don't panic Emily but we need the baby out now" because his hb was dropping. I dont remember signing something but apparently did, OH read it after and i had agreed to a hysterectomy and all sorts, if worst came to worst. Oh and i remember being rushed into surgery, all i can remember is that it was really white and bright. Then i woke up in the middle of a dull room in soo much pain :( Wasnt the birth i expected but atleast my little boy arrived safely


----------



## Leanne27

I was rushed in as my baby's heartrate was dropping very low and I wasn't even in labour, I was not even allowed to go for a wee. My OH just about got there in time. It was an awful experience as the spinal block didn't work properly. VERY traumatic experience for me.


----------



## Rosie06

mine was emergency, had a massive bleed at home 11days over rushed to hospital, babies heart rate was dipping, they broke my waters and there was meconium in them, heart rate was srill dipping rushed me to theatre, turned out she had cord rounf neck twice and feet, my placenta had ruptured and the cord had detached from placenta, they said if we had een 10 mins later it would of been a different story, it still haunts me now but i have a beautiful healthy daughter <3


----------



## tannembaum

Thank you everyone for sharing.
I'm sorry to hear of all the traumatic stories and losses :(


----------



## Ang3l

I ended up with an emergency section after I was induced on the drip. My waters broke at 7am on the Saturday before I had her, they didn't take me to the labour ward for pain relief till 8am the next morning. They tried to induce me with a pessary but that didn't work. I was having very bad pains previous to this but apparently they weren't contractions though I think otherwise. They induced me on the drip (syntocin or something like that) and kept increasing it. With the contractions my baby's heartbeat was dropping and was in distress and I wasn't progressing any further than 5cm. They kept taking blood samples of her head but still wasn't enough. In the end they said there was no other option but a section. I already had an epidural at that point so they topped it up and took me to theatre straight away. During the operation my blood pressure dropped a lot though and apparantly I lost 2 litres of blood. I also ended up picking up some sort of infection as they had let me go for so long after my waters broke. 

Overall it wasn't a very nice experience for me at all!


----------



## crazyguider

I was rushed to surgery in the space of a minute I had to sign the form as they wheeled my down the corridor. I was in labour for 7 days with contractions every 10m
so no sleep for 7 days. On the 7th day i was 7cm dilated but no closer together 
they tried inducing me for 15 hours to no avail. Her heartbeat dropped dangerously and they proceeded to a crash c sec. It turns out the chord was wrapped round her leg tight and her head was jammed in my pelvis. So
she Would never have come out naturally


----------



## crazyguider

I found that as the proceudure was being done I went into severe shock and started shaking uncontrollably even for 15m after mike kept asking if it was normal but they just kept saying I would be fine. They put emilia on my chest and I remember being more concerned that I was having a heart attack or something!


----------



## JASMAK

I had three sections. Two were 'emergency' and the last was 'planned'. The first was because I had previa, and it was supposed to be planned, but my water broke and I went into labour at 38 weeks, only two days before my scheduled section. It was OK. A bit hairy when we first arrived as I guess they weren't ready as my pre-admit was supposed to be for the next day when all the paper work and blood work would have been done. I left the house at 4:30ish and he was born at 6:59pm...and that includes all the time driving, parking, etc...so really quick. I had some complications following. I hemorraged quite badly from an atonic uterus from a big baby, and they had to stop that, which I won't go into detail. It took me a long time to recover from the anemia that occurred from that, but I swam 1km three weeks later. 

The second section was also scheduled, but again, I went into labour on my own, this time at 37 weeks. Really fast this time too, went in, put me on monitors and fund out I was in labour, rushed me in...but this time, they couldn't get the spinal in due to a previous back injury, and so was put under a general anesthetic. I was out shopping two days later. 

My last baby I went into labour at 34 weeks, but they stopped it. I then had a 'scheduled' section and it was much like getting a filling at the dentist...go in, get numbed, and then they put your newborn baby on your chest. You are awake and alert for the whole thing, and less stress than an emergency. I had some slight complications from some medication I received afterwards, but I went home four days later and went shopping like two days after that. I was out walking everyday three weeks later. 

I know that some would say that they weren't 'perfect' deliveries, and tbh, I went through alot of heartache about my daughter, Makena's birth...missing it entirely by being unconsious! Imagine how that would be? Not to see your baby born, hear her first cry, see her first moments. But, over time, I have healed, and I realize that birth is much like life...unpredictable. I am not going to let saddness destroy another precious second of our lives together. And, even though some would say the births were 'traumatic'...I would do it again in a second...and they are still the best days of my life. x


----------



## mrs_park

I went into hospital after my waters broke on the Saturday at 2pm. Started having contractions but they were all over the place, mw was telling me they weren't contractions even though they bloody hurt!

By 10am the next morning I hadn't progressed past 4cm so they decided to induce me with the drip. Contractions started straight away and were horrific! By 6pm I had got to 9cm so mw took me off the drip and put me under the shower on a birth ball. After 15-30 minutes contractions had eased back to almost nothing. They got me out and hooked me up to the drip and contractions started again on top of each other. Dr came in and said he could feel swelling on LO's head and he believed he was stuck and best case scenario would be forceps delivery, with 80% chance of c sec. Dr was trying to push me to just go ahead with the c sec while mw were trying to talk me out of it. By this time I was exhausted and basically incoherent so DH and mum stepped in and requested a c sec which I was so relieved about.

Mw from that point on were complete and utter bitches to me (sorry no other word for it) they left the drip in while the dr was calling staff in (it was 8pm on a Sunday by this time and it's a very small hospital) I had held it together up until this point but I remember yelling 'can someone take me off the drip, I don't need to be in labour anymore!!'

I was taken to theatre still contracting and shaking and terrified of the operation. Everything was fine but dr said LO was basically wedged into my pelvis and it was difficult to get him out. He was really bruised and swollen and had a massive conehead, even then the stupid mw couldn't admit the right decision had been made. Apparently while I was in recovery my mum expressed her shock at his beaten up appearance and the mw snapped rudely 'haven't you seen a newborn before'. To which mum said 'yes, I've had four of my own and they didn't look like that'

It was the best and worst day of my life. I think I needto talk to a professional as I still get really upset by it. :cry:


----------



## mrs_park

Just reading through the other replies, so sorry for those who had awful experiences :hugs:


----------



## JeepGirl

My LO was back to back...but we didn't know it till I made it to 10cm. I pushed for 2hrs with everything I had because I really didn't want a section. They told me with the way I was pushing if LO was face down, he would have been born in just a few pushes. But he got stuck. I was getting a fever and his head was swelling really bad. They wanted to rush me to the OR, but they were all in use. So they did all the prep they could in my labour and delivery room. As soon as an OR was free they pushed my bed quickly down the hall. I don't remember it, but OH said they were still cleaning up the OR from the last surgery as they brought me in.

I was in a panic because I didn't want a section, but I knew it was best for both of us. They told me that there were extra staff including NICU because it was an emergancy. The surgery started out calm, but LO was so stuck they had a hard time getting him out. When they did get him free it riped up both sides of my uterus(but they didn't tell me that at the time). They jabbed my arm with a shot to try to stop the bleeding and it hurt. After giving me the needle the doctor doctor said sorry but he needed to get it in there fast. After another hour or more of people rushing around the room they finally said they were done and explained what had happened. The pain after was awful, and now 6 weeks later its just finally starting to feel a bit better.

Any other children from now on have to be c sections because of the damage to my uterus. That is heartbreaking for me and for a few weeks after I said that I wasn't going to have any more children because I didn't want to go through another section. After talking to many ladies who have had both emergancy and planned sections they have convinced me that a planned one wont be as bad. So I hope there will be another addition to our family in a few years.


----------



## kmac625

My emergency c-section was pretty calm. I was induced at 13 days overdue with the oxytocin drip (I was already 3cm dilated and 90% effaced without being in labour) and after about 15 hours of a horrible labour (even with the epidural I was screaming in pain) they said that I'd probably need a section but were going to wait a little longer.:wacko: Clara had never dropped into my pelvis at all, even after they made me push for 45 minutes. During the operation the doctor said I had banding of the uterus from having failed labour and that Clara had her back to my ribs which is why she couldn't drop. So after 17 hours of hard labour Clara was finally born by c-section and though it wasn't the birth I was hoping for, I wouldn't change it for a minute because I got my wonderful little girl out of it.


----------



## bky

semi calm, but wheeled down the hall on a bed to theatre. I was supposed to have an epidural but the anaethetist was called away to a real emergency (placental abruption) so I got a spinal in theatre a bit later after they wheeled me down there. 
Other than that it was hurried but relaxed IYKWIM.


----------



## minties

Mine was semi-calm. I had gone into labour naturally around 10pm the following night, was at the hospital by 6:30am as there was meconium when my waters broke.

I was failing to progress and the fetal heartrate was dipping very low. I was put on the induction drip thingy and that didn't help. Then I had an epidural as I couldn't handle the pain any longer, I am sure Thomas was stuck. I am 4'10" with a very narrow pelvis.

At 2pm a doctor came in and checked things over and was quite worried, buy 2:21pm Thomas was 'born'.

I had planned on a home water birth, and at second best - a hospital water birth. So it was all a surprise to me!


----------



## jojo22

my contractions started at 11.50am by 3pm nothing had happened went to the hospital and they said i jus had a water infection, but then they hooked me up to the monitor and realised i was actually in labour but that everytime i had a contraction babys heart rate was dropping to 50s so had to do emergency section. i was terrified, no one had told me anything about it. i had a spinal epidural and within minutes baby was out. i lost 500ml of blood so my blood pressure dropped as did my iron levels. but all is well now. although that was 5 weeks ago now and im still in a lot of pain in right side, back and stomach and have no idea why.


----------



## blondieliz

After 40 hour labour the trace showed joe was in severe distress, so rushed down the corridor on the bed, but fortunately I already had a line in, so not under ga. Turns out cord was wrapped around him and he was transverse. The surgeon said id never have born him naturally. I don't know why celebs choose sections, I've found it vile.


----------



## tannembaum

Gosh I cant believe this thread was restarted today! I had some horrific nightmares last night about being induced wrong and they were trying to force me to have another section!


----------



## embojet

My emergency section was pretty calm. I had been in the Accute Observation Unit (AOU) in hospital for abuot a week. One night i woke up and about 7 doctors and midwives were hovering over me, and said I would have to have a section in a couple of hours. I had severe pre-e, and Molly was born at 29 weeks. Saddest thing was I didnt see her for 36 hours as I was pretty ill.


----------



## becstar4

Mine was awful! after my waters breaking Thursday,and being sent home after going in to hospital everyday,being told they hadn't and i wasn't in labour!i admitted myself Sunday night, begged for a sweep,went in to labour at 3am, waited about 5 hours for epidural.which slowed it all down,started to push 2pm at 4.30 nothing happening.had student mw with fully trained1,who ignored trainee when she said somethings not right, trainee then insisted for her to look.and baby's hb was irregular,my temp and bp sky high(later found out due to infection as my waters had broke when i said! so they should have induced me latest sat)!,team of doctors came in, found he had turned his head, failed ventouse.and half hours screaming later em-c sec. but as was shift changeover all took longer than expected, they failed2 top up my epidural correctly.after i kept trying to tell them,they eventually realised and gave antithetic! he was delivered.by a team who hadn't assessed me,or understood the emergency as he wasn't born till 5.40 pm!:(,


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Mine was a crash section under GA. I had a speedy labour... Got to hospital at 8th dilated. About 40mins later the mw examined me again as I said I needed to push, she said I was 10cm. While examining me she felt that lo was breech, so she called the registrar in to check, and from that moment, all I remember is him pressing a button, about 7 drs rushing in, and being rushed down the corridor being shouted at not to push! From there all I remember is them stripping me and knocking me out. I had no clue what had happened when I woke up and I thought my baby had died :( literally the worst experience of my life, I'm suffering from PTSD now :(


----------



## poppykat

kayleigh&#8782 said:


> Mine was a crash section under GA. I had a speedy labour... Got to hospital at 8th dilated. About 40mins later the mw examined me again as I said I needed to push, she said I was 10cm. While examining me she felt that lo was breech, so she called the registrar in to check, and from that moment, all I remember is him pressing a button, about 7 drs rushing in, and being rushed down the corridor being shouted at not to push! From there all I remember is them stripping me and knocking me out. I had no clue what had happened when I woke up and I thought my baby had died :( literally the worst experience of my life, I'm suffering from PTSD now :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wasn't in labour but my crash section was extremely tramatic likes yours. I still think about it every day and feel so sad that my daughters birth was probably the worst day of my life. :cry:

I see you are pregnant again (congratulations!) Have you decided what you are going to do this time? We are going to start TTC soon and part of me really wants to try VBAC as I have always wanted a 'normal birth' However part of me just wants to be awake to see my baby being born and not risk the chance of having another crash section.

xxx


----------



## Tamashii

pumpkim said:


> I was rushed down the corridoor with not a clue what was happening as all was well one minute, the next I had a room full of doctors and lots of panic. The panic and decision to take me for an emergency C section was because they had lost baby's heartbeat.
> 
> As they were rushing me to theatre I was trying to tell them that the baby was coming out but they weren't listening :wacko: When we got there they could see his head and told me to push instead, I delivered him in a couple of minutes with Vontuse and avoided the section after all! Thankfully he was perfectly healthy.
> 
> I don't really remember it well as I was high on gas and air, but DH says it was the worst experience of his life, mainly because it was so fast and nobody was explaining anything.


This is pretty similar to what happened with me. I was rushed in for emergency section since I had very high temperature, baby was in distress and exhausted and he slipped out of position and got stuck. There wasn't panic as such as I think the medical staff are quite good at just getting on with things quickly without there being widespread panice and shouting or anything but it was quiet and everyone was very serious if you know what I mean. I was prepped for the section, had spinal block then my little one decided to give it another go, got back into position and they performed quite a major episiotomy and he was delivered with forceps.

The worst bit was really for my husband as I can't remember much. He says he was given a gown, mask and hat thingy that they wear for surgery, then left out in the corridor not having a clue what was going on. The midwife only went out to get him the seconds before our little boy was born. My husband was chalk white and shaking. He was thinking the worst cos the last he saw was me being rushed in (I was well and truly out of it and the surgeon was really adamant saying "No... no... get them in here now. Right now" but just authoritative rather than panicking) and then he was just left out on his own until he walked in a saw me wide awake and smiling about to push out our first baby! Nothing was really explained to us either but we were just so relieved everything was well and we had our little boy safe and sound that I think we just wanted to forget about the scary bit.


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thank you Hun :hugs:

I'm 95% im going to go for an elective section. I had a major infection after my first, which resulted in 2 weeks hospital. It was basically caused by the section being so rushed. Id love to go for a vbac this time but it would be my worst nightmare to end up with another emergency. If I go for an elective, at least I'll be in control and will get to see my baby born this time



poppykat said:


> kayleigh&#8782 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was a crash section under GA. I had a speedy labour... Got to hospital at 8th dilated. About 40mins later the mw examined me again as I said I needed to push, she said I was 10cm. While examining me she felt that lo was breech, so she called the registrar in to check, and from that moment, all I remember is him pressing a button, about 7 drs rushing in, and being rushed down the corridor being shouted at not to push! From there all I remember is them stripping me and knocking me out. I had no clue what had happened when I woke up and I thought my baby had died :( literally the worst experience of my life, I'm suffering from PTSD now :(
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I wasn't in labour but my crash section was extremely tramatic likes yours. I still think about it every day and feel so sad that my daughters birth was probably the worst day of my life. :cry:
> 
> I see you are pregnant again (congratulations!) Have you decided what you are going to do this time? We are going to start TTC soon and part of me really wants to try VBAC as I have always wanted a 'normal birth' However part of me just wants to be awake to see my baby being born and not risk the chance of having another crash section.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## angel2010

It took 22 minutes from the time they said I was going to have a section to when he was born. The didn't exactly run down the hall, but the definitely rushed.


----------



## Gbobs

Mine was an emergency c section in that it wasn't planned but certainly not a real emergency. After my waters broke and I went into hospital they discovered LO was breech and as first baby a c section was best option. So it was literally a matter of waiting for theatre to become free. Although it was a bit of a shock, I had enough time to mentally prepare and it was a relatively calm affair.


----------



## chuck

Mine was unplanned hence called EMCS, baby was posterior and wouldnt flex his head, i had been in slow labour for over 24 hours before being taken to theatre.

I was given synto drip at around 6cm for slow progress, I got to 9.5cm (what a gip) but had an anterior lip left so they took me to theatre baby was never in distress thankfully (I was in plenty of distress after they broke my epi and turned the drip up regardless)..

BUT I went to theatre without my hubby was was too squeamish and a complete dick for not even trying and nobody told me what was going on or even told me baby had been delivered. I had to bloody ask if he was ok when I heard him crying across the room!!!


----------



## tannembaum

I would have killed oh if he didn't come in with me :hugs:
I made it to fully dilated but wasn't allowed to push :(


----------



## tina_h75

Mine was emergency as dd was undiagnosed breech. It was pretty calm even though they made me walk and my waters were still leaking so I sort of waddled into theatre trying to keep the pad in between my legs. It was a bit comical looking back now - the gown they gave me didn't tie at the back so I had to ask for another one to put the other way or I would have mooned anyone walking behind me. I got a reaction from the spinal and my arm went into spasm and kept disappearing under the curtain when they were cutting me as well.

OH had just got back from a day/evening/night at the pub when I went into labour and was feeling pretty ropey by the time I went into theatre. He sat there and saw it all in the reflection of the operating lights above. Not a good thing to see with a hangover !


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Crash section for me, general anaesthetic with ciccoid pressure (drs hands pressing my windpipe) for arm presentation and cord prolapse. Midwife running down corridor with hand up there (sorry tmi), consultant shouting, mass hysteria from all medical staff involved. No consent as no time as my life and baby's life at risk.


----------



## chuck

tannembaum said:


> I would have killed oh if he didn't come in with me :hugs:
> I made it to fully dilated but wasn't allowed to push :(

I never got to push with Dewi, it was a bloody shock how tough pushing is when I had to get Stanley out LOL mind you they put me in bloody stirrups so I'm not surprised it was difficult!

How come you werent allowed to push hun?


----------



## tannembaum

Well...I was 9cms when they decided I needed a section and on the short run (well they ran, I was pushed on a bed lol) to theater I made it to fully dialated but they decided LO needed to get out now so they gave me the jab to stop my contractions and gave me an emcs :(


----------



## x__amour

Very much rushed. There was a discussion of c-section when I was struggling to dilate so I signed the consent forms but managed to dilate another ½cm and they agreed to let me continue. So I asked to take my oxygen tube out as it was bothering me and they agreed and left. Not 5 minutes after they left, my LO's heart rate dropped to almost nothing, alarm bells went off and they ran inside and threw scrubs at my DH. Ran me off the to ER with me on the bed and poor DH struggling to put on his scrubs and keep up and started putting the meds in my epidural. (Which I luckily got a few hours before.) They said if I didn't have an epidural, they probably would've had to put me under G/A. It was very calm in the OR thankfully otherwise I would've freaked out. It was calm but very quick. LO was actually wedged in my pelvis (insufficient pelvic space) and was in so much distress. She had horrible bruises from the contractions... 

Still haunts me to this day. :cry:


----------



## harrybaby

I know emergency c-sections arent planned and therefor things can go wrong...BUT 

I was in labour for along time, cut a long story short gave up and had an epidural - didnt progress - after 3 days didnt even dilate to 2cm !!!

Had an emergency c-section but they accidentally gave me two boosts epidurals during a shift change which numbed me up to my head - at risk of brain damage tried to put me under but for some reason decided was best to finish operation and drain the epidural manually which meant (AND THIS IS THE TRUTH)

Strapping me to the bed and turning the bed - which made me physically sick - all after havig my tummy cut open! I was a quivering mess I might add and have no real recilection of if I had had a child nor not. 

Thsi time, Im going 100% for an elective c-section although I know they will fight me - but im terrified of not progressing again and having another emergency situation.


----------



## callyd

Mine was one of those 'rush me down the hall on a bed' type situations (actually they accidentally rammed me into a door frame too lol) My LO's heart rate decelerated and would not pick up again and it was enough of an emergency that there was no time for paperwork to be signed or anything like that. It went from 'the baby needs to come out NOW' to me on an operating table within 3 minutes and I was under a general anesthetic only moments later (missed her birth entirely.) MY DH was not allowed in the room either. Makes me sad. This kind of emerg csection is referred to as a crash csection apparently. 

It certainly was not ideal (my first delivery was completely drug free and I was hoping to do it again - HA!) But we both came out of the situation healthy so at the end of the day you really cannot dwell on everything else. I had some nightmares about it during the month after she was born - flashbacks, etc but they've stopped (hopefully for good).


----------



## amakaawaraka

i laboured for hours until i almost lost my breath.... there was no panic but fear in my hubby face...


----------



## Tanikit

My baby got distressed and her heart rate fell every contraction but it still took about 10-15min from deciding to do a section to getting me to the theatre and everyone was pretty calm - but then the theatre was just across from where I was labouring so no need to run. I'd had an epidural so they just topped it up at my request - but that caused problems later with the painkillers cause they thought I'd had a spinal and that I shouldn't feel anything for hours whereas I was moving my legs before they had finished stitching me up.


----------



## veganmum2be

i arrived at the hospital 9cms waters bulging, baby thought to be transverse, so rushed for scan, when it was confirmed transverse i had a consent form in my face whilst been wheeled to theater. he was out within 50 mins of arriving there! so yeah rush rush! 

i dont think people usualy get to keep notes but for some reason i ended up with a sheet about the delivery, how long labour was, how long it took them go get him out, about waters etc etc, and on there is says category, theres 3 categories of sections i think, cat 1 which is life saving emergency section, one in the middle and 3 which is elective...i think but dont quote me. 
x


----------



## Honeybear1976

I had early onset severe pre eclampsia and they were scanning me daily at the end and they did insist at 28 weeks he'd stopped growing but I kept putting off being admitted cos my sister had had a premature baby months before and she passed away so had convinced myself if they induced me he wouldn't make it so kept telling them to leave him alone as long as he's happy!! At the last scan I had the really nice lady told me his blood flow was being compromised because of my extreme bp so I said ok and was admitted for induction, they came to bring my pessary and she did my bp 3 times and said I'll have to bleep the consultant a min (bp was 230/140!!), went very fast from there, was given 3 or 4 drips, a spinal and straight into theatre, incredibly traumatic and I'm very anxious about this labour now so got everything crossed!! Our tiny man was born at 31+3 weighing 3lb 4oz (so he stopped growing) and spent 28days on scbu, came home 5wks before due date, he's an absolute smasher :)


----------



## samzi

My little girl suddenly decided to change position, i was 8cm and she went from head down to a shoulder presentation so they had to get her out. wasnt rushed, but wasnt slowed either. all happened pretty quickly mind and i cant really think about it too much because i end up in tears


----------



## chele

I was induced at 37 weeks with PET although mild and after 6 hours of syntocin I was only at 3-4cm when he got distressed so I was rushed to surgery. Not rushed rushed, but there were suddenly people everywhere but i felt quite calm and actually enjoyed the surgery - but I was totally high on G&A and was making the team laugh


----------



## soybeangirl

Mine was an emergency but not of the dramatic variety. Thankfully things were very controlled. Not exactly calm, but not rushed like on TV! I went in to the dr for a regular check up. I had spilled high levels of protien, had a scan, measured low fluid and was scheduled for a C for 4 30 pm. I drove myself across the parking lot to the hospital and walked in to registration then walked up to labor and delivery. I was rolled by bed into the OR. I got on the operating table myself and was tranfered back to my bed after the C and taken to recovery. All-in-all a pleasent experience.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I was a week late and went into natural labour. I was admitted and the labour dropped off. They broke my waters and gave me the drip. I have contraction on top of contraction for 38 hours. It was horrendous. Babies heart rate dipped with every contraction so they put a reverse catheter of sorts in my uterus. It refilled my uterus with fluid to help baby. So ladies I was leaking fluid as fast as it was coming into me for 38 hours! It was like a constant pee down my leg the entire time! Kind of funny looking back. Well I only progressed 6 cm and they finally said it was time to think about a section. Baby just wasn't coming. I was put into a theater then taken out becaue of a "real" emergency section! Finally it was myturn. The room was wonderfully calm. For the first time in days I was pain free and relaxed. They said "tell me if you can feel them cutting" I said "ok". They said "well can you feel it?!?". I laughed and shouted "no! What? They are starting it now???". Then they started shouting for my husband who was at my side "dad!....DAD!.....get in here dad!" he stood up "DAD get closer!" he peeked over the curtain, "DaD!! Watch your son being born!!!". He was almost in my belly they were so wonderful with getting him involved!! 

Baby cried, I cried and they were putting me back together. Then all of a sudden the room went silent. The nurses froze in place and the anesthesiologist said "I need to give you this do you consent?" I looked and must have nodded because I had a needle slammed into my shoulder. I suddenly got very very hot and shaking. I asked what was happening, no one answered. Then the dr said "I'm tying your uterus closed, its not doing what it's supposed to, you would have bled out without that shot". 

That part lasted a quick moment but was wild. Soon after we were in recovery and off to the races. Recovery sucked though! Worse than the surgery for me.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

mine was a very calm one, my baby just could not pass through my small hips just like me and my sister couldnt through our moms :)


----------



## VieraSky

My baby was stuck in the birth canal and couldn't get past my pelvic bone (even with the assistance of forceps!). So they had to do a c-section.


----------



## Carly2310

I had a cat1 c section, I'd had an abruption (lost 4 pints of blood in all) and LO was severely distressed after a 36hr labour.
It was a rush job and I needed a GA.
LO ended up in NICU as he was blue and not breathing but alls well that ends well, he'll be 6 this year and he's perfectly healthy!!
They did what they had to do to save us both!!


----------



## crazyguider

I was in labour for 7 days with large contractions every 10m, no let up 
I went to the hospital countless times and was sent home 
It started on a thurs on the Monday they noticed cord compression on a trace yet still sent me home. On the Tuesday I begged to be taken in with pain relief to sleep 
They gave me temazepam and that did nothing, it took until 3pm the following day to give me pethadine I slept and they then sent me home without doing an internal 

9Am on the thursday I saw my consultant who was shocked at the state of me I was shaking and I was 7cm dilated so she called the mIn hospitalto get me admitted and induced
For 12 hours they tried inducing me. I was 7m apart at 8cm dilated 
Emilias heart rate dropped drastically 
They raced me Down the corridor getting me to sign on the way 
I was shaking all the way through I thought I was having a heart attack 

She was born at 10.48pm perfect!!

I remember them playing wonderful world in the surgery 
I could not listen to it until recently without crying 

I did make a complaint About my labour as I felt they left me too long 
I had a 4 page apology. Her head was jammed in my pelvis and cord around her leg 
I am just relieved she survived.


----------



## Clareabell

I had an emergency section after 17.5 hours of established labour and N getting stuck. For me it was a relatively calm affair as they had been talking about it for a few hours as an option if her head didnt desend so they started preping me and giving stomach acid meds etc, I was wheeled calmly down to theatre and out she came 5 minutes later :)


----------



## MissFox

:hugs: to all the losses and traumatic stories :hugs:

I had an EMCS. I was induced and it wasn't rushed at all... Until I got into the OR. My Epi failed after 40 mins of labor (which I waited 3 hours to get the stupid thing in the first place) and then I started yelling that there was something wrong and everyone was like "you're fine you're fine" and I was like NO! I had GA because once we were in there my hb was in the 150s and LOs was in the high 180s. They couldn't get me number with multiple attempts of Epi and spinal. I remember them just saying "we gotta get the baby out" And then I woke up in recovery and the nurse said that I would NEVER have delivered her naturally as she was coming through the wrong way (forehead first- she was wedged in there and had marks on her temples from my pelvis. I had bruises on my legs from them moving my legs to get her out) and her chord was around her neck so she couldn't drop. I had made it to 9.5cm and pushing but cervix swelled down to a 7. More in my birth story but it was traumatic. I still think I could have done it somedays...


----------

